# Don't get 'addicted' to negative thoughts!!



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

Whenever you think negative just tell yourself that your brain just got 'used to it' and NOT because you're some depressed helpless person!!

We can shape our minds like we're artists making a sculpture!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

bill said:


> Ok.


That's so funny!! Bill you are so silly!!!!!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


> Whenever you think negative just tell yourself that your brain just got 'used to it' and NOT because you're some depressed helpless person!!
> We can shape our minds like we're artists making a sculpture!


This is really good advice, so many of you on this site are so educated 

I tell my brain to "bite me"!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

bill said:


> Ok.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


>


He's a smart ass! I thought it was great! I only said it was funny because he always has something funny to say, plus his profile pic is silly! I really thought it was great! Your smart and always have something good to say


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

bill said:


> Regarding my profile picture, I'd like to see a photo of you in similar circumstances. This is actually a real photo taking with an old Kodak Automatic camera.
> 
> Some people can be insensitive sometimes.


Wtf man! You're funny as hell


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

bill said:


> Regarding my profile picture, I'd like to see a photo of you in similar circumstances. This is actually a real photo taking with an old Kodak Automatic camera.
> 
> Some people can be insensitive sometimes.


 you are such a great contributor on this site! I'm sorry I offended you, you look great in the pic! I'm so insensitive!!!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

bill said:


> It's fine, I'm ok.


I'm so glad! I felt really bad I offended you!


----------

